# Furst-Mcness co. Freeport Illinois bottle



## Timelypicken (May 17, 2020)

I’m guessing 1940’s or 1950’s and it’s not rare, but I know it’s a medicine bottle and I was wondering what kind of medicine it had.


----------



## Screwtop (Jun 18, 2021)

Actually, I just dug one like that from a dump site that dated to 1910-1935.  Yours appears to be in that date range of late 1920s, early 1930s. Furst McNess made cooking extracts at the time.


----------

